# What year did VW fix the brake issue with the Routan? 2011 or 2012?



## cabgrl16v (Jul 12, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a new to me (albeit still kind of old) Routan. It seems the general consensus is that the 3.6L engine in the 2011 and up models is the preferred engine, and I’ve read that the other issues, electrical, trans, brakes seem to be resolved by 2012. Were all those issues resolved at the time they switched to the 3.6L or were they not addressed until 2012? In other words, should I limit my search to 2012 and newer (damn near impossible to find, especially in SEL and SEL premium trim) or should I include 2011 (a bit easier to locate) as well? Thank you!!! 

PS: I know the Routan had a lot of issues and a lot of people disliked it, but at this point of my life with 4 kids, the 16V Cabriolet in my screen name is long gone 😂 and I am fully entrenched in minivan land 😆 I am very excited to have a VW again (even if it’s kind of a fake VW). Maybe I can return to fun VWs in 6 years when 2 of the kids can start driving themselves around, for now, the Routan is my best bet....because how sad is it to have 2 VW tattoos and no VW? Damn adult responsibilities and parenting 🤣 (though I love my kids and the 2 old enough to like cars are stoked for a VW too since they know I love them! Gotta raise them right.)


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think the brake switchover began occurring in the middle of the model year for 2011, perhaps late in the model year. So there should be some 2011s with the upgraded brakes. You are looking for dual-piston calipers which should be relatively easy to identify esp. on the front wheels. 2011 was also the first year of the 3.6L engine and there were some initial teething issues with the engine mechanicals, so may be better to stick with 2012s.

Also, VW bought a tranche of Routans in 2012 to satisfy final obligations to Chryco under the terms of the re-badge contract, and VW sold them as 2013s. So there might be some 2013s out there. The rumor was something that the 2013s were only sold as fleet vehicles, and I think the SEL Premium option was dropped, so might be difficult finding a well-optioned 2013 with all the bells and whistles. But worth trying.

Where are you searching? Seems like in some areas of the country the Routans are few & far between, and more common in other areas. Where I am (Atlanta area), I see Routans on the road just about every day.


----------



## cabgrl16v (Jul 12, 2009)

I’m in Baltimore, MD and it is super hard to find anything. I had one bought out from under me while I was test driving it (I had even made the appointment to test drive it and another salesman let someone take it out 5 minutes before I got there!!! It was an hour drive for me....needless to say I was not pleased 😡) I’ve run across a few in PA and VA, mostly SE models, which are still great....but I got it into my stubborn head that I want a sunroof and I’m not giving up on the dream...yet. So quite honestly at this point, I’m searching the whole country. If I know someone where it’s located I can get them to test drive it and I’ll either transport it here or fly out and drive it back. The shortage is that serious here. I have a friend test driving one in SoCal on Saturday, though I may cancel it since realistically it’s above my budget. I found a few in Chicago and my college roommate and her VW loving hubby live there so he’s offered to check them out for me.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, you're willing to go cross-country for one. If you're buying used from a dealership, and there are no more Certified Pre-Owned from VW due to age as the very newest Routs are now pushing 7 years old, so any used dealership is most likely sourcing them at auction. Most likely Manheim Auctions - the largest auto auction company owned by the same group that owns AutoTrader and Cox Media Group. That's where all the leasing companies sell vehicles coming off lease, and most new-car dealerships sell their trade-ins if they don't put it on their own used vehicle lot.

Have you considered buying from an e-dealership? Rather than brick & mortar and buying from inventory on the lot, you tell the e-dealership what you want and they go find it for you at the exact same Manheim auctions. When they find a candidate vehicle, they inspect it give you a summary and pictures in advance of the auction. And also all of the N.A.D.A. blue book information and CarFax. You tell them yay or nay, and if yes you give them bidding parameters. 

Most vehicles at auction sell for around trade-in value (plus or minus). The e-dealership I have purchased from in the past sells the vehicle to you for whatever the auction price is, plus a flat-rate commission that they are very up-front about, and then you are on the hook for either taking delivery from their office in person, or they will ship to you for a fee through an established network of auto shippers (which frankly is about the same cost as an airline ticket to pick it up yourself). And of course you are on the hook for tax, title & other state imposed fees but you'd be paying for that anyway wherever you purchase. Basically you wind up getting the vehicle for closer to trade-in value than blue-book retail value, so you can start off with some equity in the vehicle.

PM me if you want more information on who I have used, but I am sure there are some reputable e-dealerships in the greater Baltimore/DC area.


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

I happened to look at this subforum to see what Routan owners talk about... I'm really confused by this thread. Do you guys know that the Routan is identical to the Dodge/Chrysler minivan? What is the reasoning behind specifically looking for the VW badged version?

Also, you know that VW never fixed anything on the vehicle right? It was literally engineered and made by Chrysler in Chrysler factories


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

cabgrl16v said:


> I’m in Baltimore, MD and it is super hard to find anything. I had one bought out from under me while I was test driving it (I had even made the appointment to test drive it and another salesman let someone take it out 5 minutes before I got there!!! It was an hour drive for me....needless to say I was not pleased 😡) I’ve run across a few in PA and VA, mostly SE models, which are still great....but I got it into my stubborn head that I want a sunroof and I’m not giving up on the dream...yet. So quite honestly at this point, I’m searching the whole country. If I know someone where it’s located I can get them to test drive it and I’ll either transport it here or fly out and drive it back. The shortage is that serious here. I have a friend test driving one in SoCal on Saturday, though I may cancel it since realistically it’s above my budget. I found a few in Chicago and my college roommate and her VW loving hubby live there so he’s offered to check them out for me.


Don’t give up on the dream. I found a 09 SEL Premium with 90k miles for $7k out the door. Looks and feels VW with the Factory HID Headlights and sunroof. Good luck in your search however it ends up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

